# Settlement amount for canada



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

Please if someone can help or share experience for how to built or show the settelment amount once it is asked to show at ITA time.. Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you done any research into Canada? It is the second largest country in the world and the cost of living will vary widely from one area to the next. There is no way to answer this without knowing where you plan to be.


----------



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

colchar said:


> Have you done any research into Canada? It is the second largest country in the world and the cost of living will vary widely from one area to the next. There is no way to answer this without knowing where you plan to be.


I am asking about the amount for settelment to show authorities when ITA comes so they can be assured and issue visa...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Copy of the investments you have, and savings in your bank account and show the money was already there for a long time.


----------



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

EVHB said:


> Copy of the investments you have, and savings in your bank account and show the money was already there for a long time.


Dude appreciate ur response.. Thanks.. Bank amount for how long time... Like 6 to 8 months?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can call me Miss. ;-)

6-8 months seems ok.


----------



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

EVHB said:


> You can call me Miss. 😉
> 
> 6-8 months seems ok.


My apologies.. Miss.. Thanks... What justification can be asked over that amount by authorities and that amount could be a sudden input or over the time building up to required amount i.e. 24000 CAD$ for 4.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...nada/express-entry/documents/proof-funds.html


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

awwkhana said:


> My apologies.. Miss.. Thanks... What justification can be asked over that amount by authorities and that amount could be a sudden input or over the time building up to required amount i.e. 24000 CAD$ for 4.


They want to ensure that the funds are legitimately yours and not a loan or proceeds of criminal activity. You must be able to prove to the Canadian government that you have sufficient funds to support you  

This stipulation is not unique to Canada... when I applied to migrate to the UK, if I was to use savings to show that I met the income requirement, they (the Home Office) required a minimum of 6 months of bank statements from my husband showing that his bank balance was above the minimum required amount for the entirety of that 6 month period... if it fell by even £0.01, then the clock would reset and we'd have to wait until we had the requisite 6 _consecutive_ months of bank statements.

Also, no justification is required to be given by the Government of Canada. _You_ are applying to come to Canada and the Government of Canada is assessing your suitability to migrate here and as such, they are within their right to ask any manner of question of applicants relating to the immigration and settlement process and they do not have to justify how their policy is formed


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

awwkhana said:


> What justification can be asked



The fact that you are asking to be allowed to emigrate to a country and the government of that country has the right to set whatever stipulations it wants. You do not have a right to come here, nor do they have an obligation to let you in.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

awwkhana said:


> Please if someone can help or share experience for how to built or show the settelment amount once it is asked to show at ITA time.. Canada.


Proof of Funds can be shown through bank statements, investment accounts, list of outstanding debts such as your credit cards or loans etc.


----------

